# Breeding Links



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

I know sounds like sex ed. in High school. but imagine if we were taught Marijuana Botany in High School?????

Rules (I know), but I lost a valuable link Monday with a library of links for Marijuana Genetics. Lets see if we can rebuild it. With this wonderful forum that is safely tucked away in Amsterdam. Minimal Moderation and control. (I Love this forum)

Rules: no "great post" or " excellent read" just straight library of related links to the Propagation and Breeding of Marijuana. Lets see what we can dig up as far as links.  


Here are mine (that still work):

*General Plant Biology: Horticulture and Crop science: (general Botany)*
http://www.hcs.ohio-state.edu:16080/hcs300/

*An Online Biology Book (general)*
http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookTOC.html

*Hemp Husbandry by Robert A. Neslon:*
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\Aeroponics information\Robert A_ Nelson Hemp Husbandry ~ Botany & Breeding (Ch 4).htm

*Marijuana Biology- An Advanced Study: Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis by: Robert Connell Clark (thanks Stoney Bud for the link)*
http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/


*1ST Marijuana's Growing Page by Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal*
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-grow-marijuana.html


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2006)

Links that contain NO references to MJ, but
Some very basic genetic understanding...

*"Mendels Genetic Laws"*
http://www.borg.com/~lubehawk/mendel.htm

*"Baby Steps through Punnet Square"*
http://www.borg.com/~lubehawk/psquare.htm

*"P-Squarre Practice Page"*
http://www.borg.com/~lubehawk/psquprac.htm

*"The Test Cross"*
http://www.borg.com/~lubehawk/testcrss.htm

*"Incomplete and Codominance"*
http://www.borg.com/~lubehawk/inccodom.htm

*"Multiple Alleles"*
http://www.borg.com/~lubehawk/multalle.htm


----------

